# Build a boat why not?



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

http://bateau.com/


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Also...*

Try this link to boat building...

http://www.glen-l.com/


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*I think*

I remember Sandcrab saying his boat was going to be built by now. How is it coming along Sandcrab! If yours turns out good I might just have to do the same.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Oh Yeah the boat thing...*

Jason,

Several things have happened to delay my boat project:

1. Retirement from the military
2. New Job
3. New house (more bills)

Number #3 is the one that will put a stop on all your dreams. Lots to do around the house - new windows, siding, fix fireplace, chop down trees, etc. The list goes on.

Will only have enough time to build a fishing rod this Winter. We'll see what happens next year.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

I got a great reason not to build a boat i got one for sale $1500 just needs a little tinkering on the engiine


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I've built 3 "Sneak Boats"* over the past 30 years. Because I couldn't buy a boat of that type.

Building "Traditional" style boats, from wood and canvas can be very interesting and rewarding.

*B U T . . .*

You can buy much better, lighter weight, safer boats, built from much more durable, low maintenance materials, for less money.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Thought ya might like to check this out...*

http://www.svensons.com/boat/


----------

